
Marklish: What English sound like if you don't understand it - m_eiman
https://www.eiman.tv/blog/posts/marklish/index.html
======
smush
<Obligatory reference to that old video / song made by a band designed to
almost but not quite sound like English>

If I find the link I'll post it here.

~~~
southern_cross
Prisencolinensinainciusol, by Adriano Celentano (he's Italian).

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Yj_N5_P5qI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Yj_N5_P5qI)
(skip ahead to 1:37)

Incidentally, this song turned up in one of the more recent episodes of Fargo.
I had to explain it to my daughter, who is a big fan of the show and was
impressed that I knew of the song. Meanwhile I was impressed that I was able
to find the original for her on YouTube almost instantly, despite my not
having even thought of it in decades, probably.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yttuyIy9z-E](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yttuyIy9z-E)

